# Converting from DNG to JPEG



## Marty Ward (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi there
I am new here on the LR forums. I am currently using LR4. I have been shooting in Raw format and converting to DNG in LR. I was wondering, is there a way to convert all of my previously converted DNG photos to JPEGS?
I know this sounds backwards, but I would like to know how to do this.
Thanks for any input.
Marty Ward


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 7, 2013)

Use the Export utility and set the jpg settings you require. Make sure you select 'Same As Original" as the destination. Then the export will put the jpg files next to the original dng files. You can the filter on file type = dng and delete / archive them if you wish.


----------



## Marty Ward (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

